#  Der kleine Patient >   Influenza und Mundfäule >

## Husky

Hallo ihr Lieben! Bin neu hier und habe mit unserem bald 2 jährigen Sohn ein nun schon großes Problem! Er hatte im Oktober 08 das erste mal lt. Kinderarzt Mundfäule und eigentlich ist er seit dem nur launisch und will einfach nicht mehr wirklich schlafen! Seit 3 Wochen ca. schläft er nur noch bei mir und sehr selten und kurz in seinem Gitterbett. Am vergangenen WE bekam er dann in der Nacht zum Sonntag um die 40 Grad Fieber am Montag waren wir dann beim KA und der hat Blut und Harn untersucht und einen Abstrich im Mundraum bzw. in den Nasenhöhlen genommen und gemeint das Ergebnis wird ca. 2 Wochen dauern. Jetzt hat unser Kleiner schon seit 5 Tagen Fieber einmal mehr und einmal weniger und das schlimme daran ist das sein Kiefer geschwollen ist und Knallrot! Anfangs hatte er nur kleine Bläschen auf der Lippe bzw. auf der Zunge aber jetzt ist es sehr schlimm geworden! Er schreit sehr oft und hat große Schmerzen im Mund - wie kann ich ihm bloß helfen und hat das überhaupt etwas mit Influenza zu tun? Der KA meinte es sei alles halb so wild aber ich mache mir jetzt schon sehr große Sorgen da er sehr wenig schläft und immer wegen Schmerzen klagt! Bitte wer mir helfen kann meldet euch! Vielen vielen Dank und lg

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Husky 
Also ich weiß, das ich als Kleinkind auch einmal Mundfäule hatte und das ich damit im Krankenhaus war. Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Medizin ja auch schon soweit entwickelt, das dass heute nicht mehr nötig ist. 
Für Dein akut geschilderten Fall, würde ich ihn einmal in einer Kinderklinik vorstellen. Denn er wird im Mundraum Schmerzen haben und wenn man Schmerzen im Mund hat, mag man auch nicht richtig essen.   
Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und dass es Euch bald besser geht.  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Husky

Hallo Tanja! Danke für deine Antwort habe bereits mit der Klinik Kontakt aufgenommen und leider nur in Erfahrung bringen können das es für die Mundfäule keine Medizin gibt - leider nur mit immer wieder reinigen der Mundhöhle und Herviros wird der Heilungsprozess beschleunigt. Seit heute ist er fieberfrei aber im Mund blutet er immer wieder mal (das brennt natürlich furchtbar) - er ißt auch aber sehr sehr wenig! Wir werden sehen hoffe das Beste!!!
LG

----------


## Husky

Liebe Tanja, hätte da noch eine Frage an dich unser KA meinte, daß unser Sohn sein ganzes Leben wenn er krank wird mit Herpes zu kämpfen haben wird!? Wie geht es Dir damit? Danke für deine Anteilnahme und schönen Abend noch!

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Husky, 
Herpes wird durch ein Virus ausgelöst. Wer es einmal hatte, behält es ein Leben lang. Normalerweise "schläft" es im Gewebe und wird dann aktiv, wenn das Immunsystem durch Streß jeder Art geschwächt wird. Gegen Herpes simplex (Herpes an der Lippe) gibt es eine Schluckimpfung. Ob es gegen jeden Herpes ein Impfung gibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Da Essen ziemlich schmezhaft ist, sollte dein Sohn ausreichend trinken. Kühle Getränke ohne Kohlensäure eignen sich am besten. Wenn er gern Kakao trinkt, umso besser - so kann er zumindest teilweise seinen Nährstoffbedarf decken. Ab und zu ein Eis lutschen lassen, das kühlt schön und nimmt die Schmerzen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## nightingale

> ...unser KA meinte, daß unser Sohn sein ganzes Leben wenn er krank wird mit Herpes zu kämpfen haben wird!?

 Ich hatte als Kind auch Mundfäule und erinnere mich auch noch gut, wie mein Patenkind vor 20 Jahren deswegen in der Kinderklinik vorstellig wurde, weil sie - ähnlich wie Dein Sohn - ganz massive Probleme damit hatte. 
Und wir beide haben seit dieser Erstinfektion zum Glück nie wieder Probleme mit Herpes gehabt ( und ich bin jetzt fast 41 ). 
Hoffentlich bleibt Dein Sohn von weiteren Herpes-Attacken auch verschont!

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Husky 
Also ich habe gelegentlich mit Lippenherpes zu tun, aber sonst nichts auffälliges.  
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## Husky

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten! Zu unserem Sohn - waren heute wieder beim KA er bekam gestern Nacht einen furchtbaren Ausschlag und wir mußten feststellen, dass er auf das Antibiotikum allergisch reagierte! Heute hatte er extremen Appetit und hat auch dementsprechend gegessen - ich glaube wir sind auf dem besten Weg der Besserung!
LG

----------

